# Corsica and Sardinia?



## Clunegapyears (Apr 21, 2019)

When we leave S Germany after mid May for a friend’s big birthday (50... she’s another baby), we have no plans before our return in July.  The tunnel is booked for 3rd July but we can easily put it back.  Easter meal tonight and wine and destination thoughts flowing.  Naples (again), Slovenia (again)?  Places we love but perhaps something new ...

Sardinia and Corsica!!!!!  Of course we don’t have those guide books with us, but have the internet.  We prefer to wild camp, like scenery and walking & cycling, long lunches and have 2 dogs.

Questions for you folk are ... hopefully you can save me some hours burning data on research and getting confused in the process ....

1). How easy is it to wild camp on both islands?  In May, June and July, I guess it will be busy ... so will we have to use campsites?  Will we need to pre-book these?  Hopefully not, as we tend to change our minds about how long we stay somewhere at least once a day.

2). Looking at ferries from the north of Italy to Sardinia, then Sardinia to Corsica, and back to the mainland via Nice (James’ daughter and grandkids are in Antibes).  There seem to be a lot of sailing routes and 3 ferry companies to Sardinia.  Any suggestions on routes or which company is most dog friendly?

3). How easy is it to travel around, visit places with dogs.  Busses?  Restaurants?

4).  Any blogs of motorhomers that have visited the islands, or your own recommendations would be appreciated.   

Many thanks 
Katherine 

Post duplicated on wildcamping and motorhomer


----------



## jann (Apr 22, 2019)

We went last autumn. Enjoyed both islands. We booked the ferries a couple of days before we needed them, online, form in English. We travelled from Toulon to Ajaccio, then the short crossing to Sardinia returning from Sardinia to Genoa in Italy. Total price for the 3 crossing was 650Euros.in 5.5metre van, the price is more over 6 metres.Be aware you need to reverse onto the ferry. 

It was easy enough to wild camp on Corsica, plenty of wells with running water in the villages. Go inland for better choices. Diesel was dearer than on mainland. SuperU supermarkets were best for groceries. There were a few aires, but expensive. 

We didn't wild camp on Sardinia because there were several aires. With water and disposal available. Food was cheaper than Corsica. 
We were there in October, weather was very good, slightly cooler than the mainland, which was a good thing


----------



## jann (Apr 22, 2019)

Forgot to say. Corsica was more scenic, some of the inland roads were a bit challenging. Sardinia was a lot easier driving, but not as interesting
An aire that we used a couple of times in Sardinia was at Semestene in the middle of the island. It was on the edge of a small village, good views, nice walks, a small town 5 miles away with a supermarket, also motorhome parking in town 
Plenty of room, free electricity and water.


----------



## vanmandan (Apr 22, 2019)

hi K, this should help.....

Review of campsites in Sardinia and Corsica

recommend Buggerru in Sardinia,
happy trails.
ciao, D.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 22, 2019)

*Corsica and Sardinia Travel Blog*

Hi Katherine,

I hope this helps.

Ann and Roger travel


Roger.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 22, 2019)

Thoroughly enjoyed both islands, hopefully going again this summer. First time, ferry from Nice to Ajaccio, return, Bastia to Savona. second visit, Savona to Bastia, return, Olbia to Genoa.
Can’t help with dog friendliness, and I couldn’t recommend any one route over another. All much the same to me. 
Both visits were in high season, the coast of both islands will be busy, very busy. You won’t need to book campsites though, there are loads of them. Go 5/10 miles inland on both islands, and they are much quieter, especially Sardinia with loads of wilding spots.

In Sardinia worth going to an agriturismo dinner. Find an authentic one though, in a farmhouse etc. Great food, loads of wine and very good value. 
Oh, and don’t be put off with loads of roadsigns having shot gun holes through them in Sardinia (inland). It’s the Italian authorities they don’t like. 

Few pics in older post. Can't believe it was so long ago, don't time fly. 

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/31855-few-pics-sardinia.html?highlight=Corsica


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you so much for all your suggestions ... I’m busy marking them on the map. Very excited about this trip. Have decided to stay 4-5 weeks on each island to make the most of it. Especially with  the ferry costs!
Interestingly most seem to prefer the scenery of Corsica but the roads in Sardinia.


----------

